
Apple Secretly Acquired “Pandora For Books” Startup BookLamp - IBM
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/25/apple-booklamp/
======
Splendor
Well thats an interesting finish to the "Can Google Hear Me" story.

[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/03/idea-behind-can-
goo...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/03/idea-behind-can-google-hear-
me.html)

------
klackerz
This service sounds interesting. Has anybody had any experience with it
getting it to recommend books?

------
higherpurpose
If it's anything like the Lala acquisition, it's going to take Apple 4 years
to release this service.

------
woniesong
I guess it's not a secret anymore :)

~~~
ohmyiv
It hasn't been for months. I remember this 'secret' acquisition being reported
around the beginning of February of this year.

------
resca79
The "Secret" of Apple invented by Jobs, maybe had sense in the 80' 90' years.
But Today it looks like ridiculous

